# visas



## SCOTTYm (Feb 15, 2014)

Could someone please tell me if you can keep renewing a temporary resident visa after 4 years, ie have it for 5 or 6 years? Or must you convert to a permanent resident visa?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

You must convert to a permanent resident visa if you are going to stay in Mexico.


----------

